

Excavating the microprocessor responsible for the home computing revolution - bootload
http://www.archaeology.org/1107/features/mos_technology_6502_computer_chip_cpu.html

======
sp332
Obligatory link to the Visual 6502 (heavy JS):
<http://visual6502.org/JSSim/index.html>

And Jason Scott is Kickstarting a documentary on the 6502 (and one on "Tape"
and one on "Arcades"). [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/textfiles/the-
jason-scot...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/textfiles/the-jason-scott-
documentary-three-pack)

------
shoeless
Here's a fascinating interview with Chuck Peddle, lead designer of the 6502:

[http://retrobits.libsyn.com/show-123-an-interview-with-
chuck...](http://retrobits.libsyn.com/show-123-an-interview-with-chuck-peddle-
part-i)

------
LarryMade
A good book that has quite a bit of CSG and chuck peddle commentary on the
6502 and commodore more specifically is Commodore: A Company on the Edge
[http://www.amazon.com/Commodore-Company-Edge-Brian-
Bagnall/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Commodore-Company-Edge-Brian-
Bagnall/dp/0973864966) It goes into how Chuck was at times doing a roadshow
with the 6502 educating and assisting manufacturers on developing applications
for the 6502 and related chips.

------
mahmud
The 6502 powers Bender Rodriguez, Hecho en Mexico!

------
mutagen
Hey, the first chip I programmed real machine code for. Of course, I had to
poke it in with BASIC.

------
hackermom
Some interesting details left out in this article: Commodore bought MOS
already in 1976 and shortly after fused it with CSG (Commodore Semiconductor
Group), but kept the MOS label alive and let the logo remain on current and
subsequent IC designs for several years later. A not insignificant portion of
Commodore's revenues came from selling licenses for the 6502 family. The only
6502 core in use today, the 65C02, along with derivatives such as the 65C816,
are owned by WDC, which was founded by Bill Mensch a few years after
Commodore's purchase of MOS.

